# Rund um Merchweiler und Umgebung



## Daniel1982 (8. August 2014)

Hallo Ich bin neu hier im Forum und stelle mich deswegen kurz mal vor .
Mein Name ist Daniel bin 31 und fahre seit knapp drei Jahren wieder Bike , da ich die meiste zeit allein unterwegs bin wollt ich auf diesem Weg nachfragen wer im Raum Merchweiler und Umgebung Lust zum gemeinsamen fahren hat !
Ich fahre immer so meine Touren zwischen 20 und 40 km bevorzugt Merchweiler, Heiligenwald , Bildstock,Fischbach ! Meine Fitness ist unterirdisch und die Geschwindigkeit liegt zwischen stehn und fast rückwärts!
Also wenn jemand Lust und zeit hat für langsam über ein paar Trails zu bügeln würd ich mich freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Daniel


----------



## cocoon79 (8. August 2014)

Geschwindichket zwische stehn unn rickwärts wie geil iss das dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (8. August 2014)

Jo läuft richtig gudd!


----------



## milennium (14. August 2014)

Servus, ich bin Sascha, 34 Jahre aus Hollywood und fahre scheinbar ganz in deinem Bereich...
Können ja gerne mal zusammen ne Tour drehen...


----------



## Daniel1982 (14. August 2014)

Klar Sascha können wir gerne machen !


----------



## Liquid01 (25. August 2014)

hey, bin ursprünglich aus hollywood und wohne derzeit in kirkel, wobei es mich so langsam wieder zurück zieht =P
würd mich interessieren, ob von euch jemand trails in der umgebung kennt, welche vielleicht sogar vergleichbar mit denen im kirkeler wald sind?


----------



## punki69 (25. August 2014)

kann dir hangard und den brunnenpfad empfehlen,oder bexbach.sind aber nicht so geil wie der felsenpfad....
in merchweiler gibts auch ein paar,ist aber halt nicht kirkel.....
....und in deiner nähe wäre noch homburg,einöd sehr interessant,fahr mal dienstags bei den activ-biker mit,sehr geil.....
gruß punki


----------



## milennium (3. September 2014)

Also ich fahre am Sonntag bei denn Ursapharm Betriebsmeisterschaften in IGB mit und bin einen Teil der Strecke dort gefahren. Da gibts echt geniale Trails und viele Höhenmeter.....
Flowtrail Ottweiler
In WND sollen auch geile Trails sein
Also um Hollywood geht einiges... ;-)
Riegelsberg is auch cool...


----------



## Liquid01 (4. September 2014)

Danke für die Antworten.
Dann lass ich mich mal überraschen, vielleicht finden sich ja auch noch ein paar gute trails, zu denen man nicht mit dem Auto anreisen muss ;-)


----------



## Liquid01 (19. Januar 2015)

Ich würde das Ganze hier gerne nochmal wiederbeleben.
Da ich jetzt tatsächlich in absehbarer Zeit wieder zurück Richtung Heiligenwald ziehe würde es mich mal interessieren ob hier auch Biker von dort sind?
Und vor allem, welche Strecken ihr fahrt, wenn ihr Lust auf Action habet, aber keine Lust mit dem Auto durch die Weltgeschichte zu gondeln?
Gibts im Wald um den Itzenplitzer-Weiher erwähnenswerte Strecken? (Gerne auch per PN ;-)

Gruß Liquid


----------



## punki69 (19. Januar 2015)

....da gibt es einige schöne trails,einige aber zur zeit sehr matschig........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liquid01 (21. Januar 2015)

Hättest du da mal nen Anhaltspunkt in welche Richtung ich mich bei meiner ersten Erkundungstour am besten aufmache?


----------



## punki69 (21. Januar 2015)

....kommt draf an,von wo du aus heiligenwald startest,können uns auch mal treffen.....


----------



## Liquid01 (21. Januar 2015)

sobald es häuschen fertig ist werd ich meine touren wohl aus der illingerstr. starten.
klar können wir gerne mal machen, im moment steht meine tretmühle noch in kirkel, wäre aber auch kein problem die mal mit nach hlw zu nehmen


----------



## Sellie (7. Mai 2018)

Hey, dann möchte ich mich auch mal vorstellen. Man ruft Sellie und ich heiße Rigo doch ich bin keine legende, auch wenn ich das auf dem Bild wirklich bin...hihi
Ich lebe in Merchweiler und kenne hier jeden Pfad doch ich finde täglich Neue. Mein Revier ist der Saarkohlewald doch ich verirre mich auch Richtung Kirkel und weiter. Was ich fahre findet man auch bei Runtastic (Rigo). Außer hin und wieder mit meinem Bruder bin ich immer ein Single Trailer und würde gerne mal im kleinen Rudel biken....Doch ich bin nicht mehr der Jüngste... LG Rigo


----------



## d33jay (8. Mai 2018)

Hi, ich bin aus Wiesbach und fahr zusammen mit einem Bekannten hier immer in der Gegend. Bei Interesse melden. Nächste Tour ist für Sonntag geplant. Am Donnerstag muss ich vermutl. Arbeiten daher leider keine Tour

Lg,


----------

